# Netbook do 1000zł

## gentoousr

Jakiego netbooka polecacie do kwoty 1000zł? Moje wstepne zainteresowanie to seria EEE firmy ASUS, a dokladniej EEE PC 1015px, podoba mi sie klawiatura i posiada dosc wytrzymala baterie. Nie musi byc koniecznie pod Gentoo, mam juz desktopa, a netbook raczej distro z paczek.

Chyba ze znacie netbooka pod x86_64 march=core2 to moglbym zapoznac sie z distcc. 

Co polecacie   :Question: 

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> Chyba ze znacie netbooka pod x86_64 march=core2 to moglbym zapoznac sie z distcc. 

  Apple Air? Do 1000zł nigdzie pod słońcem nie znajdziesz netbooka z procesorem Core2Duo i nowszym/mocniejszym, a przynajmniej nie nowy. A jeśli chodzi o distcc nie wiem czy nie da się go ustawić w tryb crosskompilacji (tak aby był wstanie budować paczki na sprzęt o innej architekturze) - zdaje się był gdzieś taki wątek na forum.

Wracając do tematu sam rozważam model EEE 1015pem lub 1015ped. Oba mają świetne czasy pracy na baterii, a reszta wiadomo, tylko na allegro stoją za ciut więcej niż te 1000zł (1200-1400). Recenzje mają dość przyzwoite, oba modele różnią się prockiem (pem posiada dwurdzeniowy i działa trochę krócej na baterii).

----------

## gentoousr

jak mam wydac 1400 za netbooka to wole doplacic 400 i kupic lapka. Chodzi mi glownie o 2 czynniki bateria i cena  :Smile: 

moze byc uzywany ale watpie zeby ktos chcial sprzedac z dobra bateria a nowki taniej niz 900zl to nie kupie;

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Do 1000zł nigdzie pod słońcem nie znajdziesz netbooka z procesorem Core2Duo i nowszym/mocniejszym,
```

 Toć atomy sa na march=core2. Moj dwurdzeniowy atom d525 smiga na 64bitach z march core2...

A co do netbooka do 1k pln, daj pan spokoj, zycia szkoda na *takie* netbooki. spraw sobie cos innego.

----------

## elTimo

Kilka miesięcy temu kupiłem Samsunga n150 za 900 z hakiem (niebieskiego;]). Przed świętami pewnie ceny trochę podskoczą... Też głównym kryterium była cena i bateria (no i całkiem wygodna klawiatura + bluetooth i wifi). Bateria trzyma przy normalnej biurowej pracy 4-5 h - co mnie na razie zadowala. Co prawda to nie dwa rdzenie a HT (nie mam jak teraz sprawdzić, ale chyba właśnie x86_64 march=core2 + coś jeszcze), ale do niczego mi to nie potrzebne. Pracuje się komfortowo. Kompilacje też nie są najgorsze (bo oczywiście postawione gentoo (z xfce)). Trochę na początku było zabawy z rozpoznaniem i oprogramowaniem sprzętu, ale gdzieś tu na anglojęzycznym forum udało się odnaleźć potrzebne opisy itp. 

Jakaś recenzja: http://www.notebookcheck.pl/Recenzja-Samsung-N150.33191.0.html

Zadowolony jestem bardzo, więc mogę też polecić.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Toć atomy sa na march=core2. Moj dwurdzeniowy atom d525 smiga na 64bitach z march core2...

  Nie widziałem, że obsługują wszystkie "ficzury" C2D i można budować z tą architekturą (starsze nie miały obsługi 64bit). Niestety nadal wydajnością daleko Atomom do normalnego C2D. Dzięki za wyjaśnienie.  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoousr

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> [code]A co do netbooka do 1k pln, daj pan spokoj, zycia szkoda na *takie* netbooki. spraw sobie cos innego.

 

jakas propozycja?

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> jakas propozycja?

  SlashBeast miał pewnie na myśli wszystkie najtańsze modele mieszczące się w tym progu, a więc Acer, MSI, starsze EEE, które zazwyczaj mają starsze wersje atomów w połączeniu z prądożernym chipsetem, mało wydajnym akumulatorem i domyślnie instalowanym 1GiB pamięci RAM. Najlepiej chyba od razu odżałować i kupić wersję z maksymalną ilością RAM, pojemniejszą baterią i co ciekawsze droższe modele częściej posiadają matową matrycę (więc jeszcze jeden "za" żeby odżałować te kilkaset zł).

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Do 1000zł nigdzie pod słońcem nie znajdziesz netbooka z procesorem Core2Duo i nowszym/mocniejszym,
> ```
> ...

 

Według tego powinno być:

```
march=atom
```

Nie wnikam czym się różni  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Do 1000zł nigdzie pod słońcem nie znajdziesz netbooka z procesorem Core2Duo i nowszym/mocniejszym,
> ```
> ...

 

dopiero od gcc 4.5

----------

## SlashBeast

march nie robi zadnej magii, wlacza tylko konkretne opcje. Tak jak march=core2 odpowiada -msse2 -msse3  -mssse3 -mmmx -msse.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> march nie robi zadnej magii, wlacza tylko konkretne opcje. Tak jak march=core2 odpowiada -msse2 -msse3  -mssse3 -mmmx -msse.

  Na pewno nie robi żadnej magii? A ustawienia opcji specyficznych dla danego procesora takich jak długości cache, możliwość kolejkowania i zrównoleglania instrukcji (nie tylko jednostki wektorowe ale także poprzez wykorzystanie potokowej architektury procesora oraz możliwości wykonywania instrukcji poza kolejnością - in-order/out-of-order)?

Przydałby się konkretny benchmark, sam przetestowałem u siebie kilka zestawów flag na prostym raytracerze i różnice są między np. prescottem, a core2 z włączonymi ręcznie flagami wektoryzacji (testowane na Pentium Dual Core). Test przydałby się tym bardziej, że Atom jest dużo prostszym procesorem (z tego do czego się dokopałem wynika, że nie potrafi np. przestawić kolejności instrukcji tak aby wykorzystać powstające opóźnienia i dodatkowe potoki przetwarzające, więc niektóre optymalizacje działające świetnie na C2D mogą spowodować drastyczny spadek na Atomie i na odwrót).

----------

## Dagger

dla x86, x86_64 jezeli kompilujesz tylko pod wlasny sprzet, to wasto ustawic arch=native. Dostepne w gcc od 4.2

----------

## SlashBeast

Wielkosc cache to ustawia march=native, core2 nie.

```
touch /tmp/null.c; gcc -c -march=native -v /tmp/null.c 2>&1 | grep march | egrep --color -- '\s-m\S+|--param \S+'
```

 na atomie d525 daje:

```
-march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=24 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=core2
```

----------

## Belliash

-march ustawia tylko instrukcje. Uzycie -march=native czy -march=corei7 na tej samej maszynie wyposarzonej w procesor i7 nie robi roznicy. Poprostu 'corei7' ma ustawione na sztywno wszystkie instrukcje jakie maja byc uzyte, a 'native' wykrywa jakie sa dostepne i ich uzywa. Jezeli kompilowany jest system na komputerze na ktorym bedzie uzywany to nie ma roznicy. Jezeli natomiast kompilowany system bedzie uzywany na innym komputerze to nie powinno sie wtedy uzywac 'native', bo moze sie okazac ze komputer docelowy posiada starszy procesor ktory nie ma jakichs instrukcji, albo nowszy i czesc instrukcji nie zostanie wykorzystana. W 2 przypadku jest to mniejszy problem, ale w 1 programy moga poprostu sypac bledami.

Do tego jest jeszcze -mtune, ktory ustawia 'pozostale rzeczy' (procz wlasnie instrukcji). Sytuacja jest taka sama jak powyzej, tylko dochodzi do tego jeszcze -mtune=generic, a wiec taki zestaw optymalizacji, aby soft dzialal na kazdym sprzecie. 

Odrazu uprzedzam ze nie ma czegos takiego jak -march=generic, gdyz nie ma takiego zestawu instrukcji, ktory umozliwilby uruchomienie systemu na kazdym sprzecie.

----------

## gentoousr

A co myslicie o serii MSI Wind ?

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> A co myslicie o serii MSI Wind ?

  W sumie to bez różnicy czy to będzie Asus, MSI, Samsung, czy jeszcze coś innego. W większości przypadków wszystkie mają bardzo podobne bebechy. Osobiście kieruje się raczej osobistymi preferencjami (matowa matryca, pojemna bateria, maks pamięci i przede wszystkim cichy i chłodny,  w miarę możliwości najnowszy model procesora/chipsetu). Niestety modeli jest tyle, że prawie niemożliwe jest sprawdzenie, który jest najlepszy, na szczęście o ile bebechy są bardzo podobne, to rozwiązania producentów już różne. I przeglądając recenzję można sporo rzeczy odrzucić, chociażby ze względu na błyszczącą matrycę czy krótszy czas pracy na baterii. Nie wiem czy w serii Wind coś zmieniali ostatnio, ale swego czasu, większość modeli odpadłoby tylko ze względu na te dwa parametry.

SlashBeast, Belliash, dzięki za odpowiedź i przepraszam za off-top.  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

wlasnie drugi raz wyslalem msi wind u123h na gwarancje, raz padla matryca czesciowo, teraz komputer sie sam zawieszal, resetowal, czasem podczas bootu nie widzialo dysku twardego (sugerujac, ze nie ma dysku a po sieci nie ma co zbootowac), w biosie tez tego dysku nie bylo, trzeba bylo kilka razy restartowac sprzet a dysk sam w sobie startowal - bylo to slychac. 

Aktualnie jak mam atoma z ht, czyli 4 watki naraz moge robic, powiem, ze nie spodziewalem sie takiej niskiej wydajnosci.

filmy hd kodowane h264 moge ogladac - tak, ale dopiero jak wrzuce mplayera z mplayer-build.git (mplayer-uau z multimedia overlay) i dam mu 5 watkow naraz.

ogolnie, naprawde zastanow sie czy nie chcesz dodac sobie kilka setek i kupic cos na prawdziwym core2 (nawet core2solo).

----------

## gexcite

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> nie spodziewalem sie takiej niskiej wydajnosci.

 

Masz na myśli MSI czy tego nowego Atoma?

----------

## Belliash

Nie wiem co to za atom (podejrzewan Nxxx), ale te z serii D prezentuja przyzwoita wydajnosc...

Tylko nie montuja ich w netbookach...

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nie wiem co to za atom (podejrzewan Nxxx), ale te z serii D prezentuja przyzwoita wydajnosc...
> 
> Tylko nie montuja ich w netbookach...

 

Moj asus 1215n [netbook] ma d525 (2x 1.8GHz z HT). Generalnie, atoma daleko do Core2. Zalezy co sie robi, generalnie atom uczy cierpliwosci.

----------

## gentoousr

ale netbook sam z siebie nie ma byc maszyna do multimediow, a filmow duzo nie ogladam, a juz na pewno nie w hd i to nawet na desktopie glownie z powodu rozmiaru tych filmow i mojego super szybkiego lacza 512 :/ tez nie chce blyszczacej jak nie bede sie wyrazal co matrycy, ma byc matowa, obudowy tez nie chce blyszczacej (nie wiem skad ta moda na blyszczace zabawki) dobra bateria to podstawa, wygodna klawiatura, no i wydajnosc przyzwoita ale cudow nie oczekuje po netbooku - ma byc w miare nie zadrogi czyli tak jak napisalem ~1k, na razie sie zastanawiam bo z kupnem poczekam na noworoczne obnizki -- chociaz w sumie z 2 strony od nowego roku VAT idzie w gore wiec sam nie wiem, moze kupie miedzy swietami a nowym rokiem.

ten mi sie wydaje atrakcyjny cenowo i uwzgledniajac moje zalozenia  http://allegro.pl/asus-eee-pc-1015pem-n550-1gb-10-1-250gb-1015pn-i1349991247.html jest najnowszy atom n550 [dual-core], DDR3, HT, bluetooth, 6 komorowa bateria, matowa matryca, brakuje 3g.  Ma ktos ten model?  :Question: 

----------

## czf

Mam Asusa 1005 HA (M), po drodze robiłem upgrade RAMu do 2GB i sprawdza się idealnie, więc jeśli chodzi o używki to spokojnie mogę to polecić (powinieneś bez problemu znaleźć używkę w dobrym stanie za grubo mniej niż 1K PLN  :Smile: 

Kupiłem go z rok temu, bateria do dziś trzyma ok. 5 godzin przy normalnej pracy w trybie max. wydajności.

Jeśli chodzi o netbooki w ogóle to wg. mnie tylko Asusy. Sam się dość długo zastanawiałem co wybrać i wybór padł właśnie na nie ze względu na jakość i wygodę. Tylko w Asusach znalazłem tak wygodną klawiaturę (warto to dobrze przetestować przed zakupem, bo też nie wszystkie Asusy mają np. pełnowymiarowe shifty, entery i backspace'y  :Wink: 

O tym 1015PEM z aukcji czytałem sporo pozytywnych opinii, więc myślę, że będzie dobrym wyborem. Generalnie polecam polskie forum EEEPC, sporo tam można znaleźć o tych maszynkach  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Gentoousr, już po zakupie? Jeśli tak mógłbyś się pochwalić co ostatecznie wybrałeś i jakie są Twoje odczucia (czy może wybrałbyś np. model z ciut większą przekątną matrycy np. coś z serii 11xx lub 12xx)? Sam jeszcze trochę zwlekam i przeglądam inne konfiguracje ale chyba Asusy najlepiej wypadają pod względem możliwości (HDD, praca na baterii, CPU) i ceny, zwłaszcza te dwa modele, o których wspominałem na samym początku (1015pem i 1015ped).

----------

## Ostrava

Dobra seria jest netbook Hp 5103. http://www.mobimaniak.pl/27131/hp-mini-5103-rowniez-z-atomem-n550/

----------

## Belliash

hp? nie polecam niczego od tej firmy. dlaczego? nie bede mowil bo za duzo wulgaryzmow by sie pojawilo i nie daloby sie tego nawet ocenzurowac.

podsumuje krotko: ch****e maja produkty i jeszcze gorszy serwis. Sporo tego na necie wiec kazdy zainteresowany znajdzie.

----------

## gentoousr

mialek kupic 1015pem ale zerygnolem z uwagi na cene - powyzej 1200zl. Szukalem netbooka z matowa matryca i z jak najmniej blyszczacymi elementami obudowy - a tu z asusami pojawialy sie problemy. Kupilem z tego wszystkiego samsung n150 plus za 800zl nowke. Nie zaluje, jedyna jego wada to pojemnosc dysku - 160gb gdzie norma to 250gb ale da sie przezyc.

----------

## sebas86

 *gentoousr wrote:*   

> mialek kupic 1015pem ale zerygnolem z uwagi na cene - powyzej 1200zl. Szukalem netbooka z matowa matryca i z jak najmniej blyszczacymi elementami obudowy - a tu z asusami pojawialy sie problemy. Kupilem z tego wszystkiego samsung n150 plus za 800zl nowke. Nie zaluje, jedyna jego wada to pojemnosc dysku - 160gb gdzie norma to 250gb ale da sie przezyc.

  Jeśli dobrze sępić da się znaleźć model 1015pem w okolicach 1k, fakt tylko, że ostatnio naprawdę rzadko pojawiają się takie okazji, no i ogólnie cena modeli dostępnych skoczyła lekko w górę przez podwyżkę VAT...  :Confused:  Gentoousr, możesz powiedzi coś o matrycy Samsunga n150, słyszałem, że jest dosyć ciemna i sprawia problemy w większym słońcu.

Jedyne nad czym ubolewam, to, że Asus skopał linię modeli 12xx i 11xx - nie ma ani jednego z matową matrycą... tak byłby (przynajmniej dla mnie) wybór idealny - dobry kompromis między rozmiarem, a wygodą pracy, niska waga, długa praca na baterii i strasznie niski koszt jak na tak mobilny sprzęt. Chyba, że możecie polecić innego netbooka z matrycą 11-13''?  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoousr

szczerze to nie mialem okazji przetestowac matrycy w sloncu  :Razz:  a jesli chodzi o jasnosc to jest jak najbardziej zadowalajaca jak na matryce matowa oczywiscie; a co do innych modeli ... jesli chcesz netbooka z proc 1core to chyba tylko n450 (1,6ghz) ew. n475 (1,8ghz) i za ok 1000zł cos znajdziesz logo producenta tak naprawde duzo nie zmienia, wybierz sobie model ktory Ci sie podoba i tyle, w moim samsungu n150 bardzo podoba mi sie uklad klawiszy oraz portow - w niektorych netbookach sa z tym problemy; natomiast jesli chcesz cos bardziej wydajnego to najtanszy dual core to 1015pem z atomem n550; a dalej to cena juz znaczaco wzrasta wraz z atomami z serii Dxxx i przez platforme ION, ION2 i ekran 12" do ok. 2000zł ( to juz przesada bo za 2000zł mozna kupic "dobrego" lapka 14")

----------

## sebas86

Logo samo w sobie może nie zmienia za wiele, ale... ostatnio znajomy pokazywał małego Acera, który po prostu wyginał się na wszystkie strony (co się działo z płytą główną i układem chłodzenia... wolę nawet nie myśleć) - więc marka i inżynierowie stojący za nią mają jak najbardziej dużo do powiedzenia, o gwarancji też warto pamiętać.

Co do jasności matrycy, wystarczy test w dobrze oświetlonym pomieszczeniu biurowym lub nawet krótka sesja na zewnątrz przy bezchmurnej pogodzie - ale to już chyba sam sprawdzę, bo mam zamiar po prostu wybrać się do jakiegoś większego sklepu z elektroniką użytkową i pomacać wybrane modele na ile to będzie możliwe.

Osobiście sam się nie upieram przy twardej granicy 1000zł i być może zdecyduje się na zupełnie jeszcze coś innego, bo od dłuższego czasu chodzi mi głowie netbook Samsunga NF310 (to co go wyróżnia to gęstsza matryca, z natywną rozdzielczością 1366x768 - więc komfort pracy z dowolnym oprogramowaniem wzrasta i to znacznie). Właściwie jednego czego się boję to zbyt małego rozmiaru matrycy, który po prostu może męczyć.

Z tą przesadną ceną możemy się spierać, ja uważam, że netbooki 12'' przy możliwości 10h ciągłej pracy (a znajdą się takie modele w tym progu cenowym) są tego warte.

----------

## gentoousr

to za cene nf310 masz asusa 1015pem :/ sam wybierz czy zalezy Ci bardziej na wiekszej wydajnosci czy nieco lepszej rozdzielczosci, ekran tak samo 10";

jak chcesz cos bardziej wydajnego to osobiscie zastanawialem sie nad ponizszymi:

-asus 1015pn - m. matowa

-asus 1215pn (12") - m. blyszczaca

----------

## sebas86

Gentoousr, chyba za cenę 1015pem mam nf310 - wydajność ta sama, Samsung wypada gorzej w benchmarkach bo ma większą rozdzielczość - chyba, że Cię źle zrozumiałem. Jedyne co może martwić to narzekanie ludzi na trwałość Samsungów, ale z drugiej strony ma też (jak na mój gust) wygodniejszą klawiaturę - w sumie jest ktoś kto może się na ten temat wypowiedzieć?

Niestety seria 12xx i 11xx odpada ze względu na błyszczącą matrycę, mam 15'' z błyszczącą dosyć jasną matrycą i nie mam zamiaru popełnić drugi raz tego samego błędu. Gdyby były dostępne matowe nie zastanawiałbym się dłużej, nie szukał, nie pytał...  :Sad: 

----------

## gentoousr

to na Twoim miejscu bralbym tego samsunga nf310 (w 1 kolejnosci myslalem ze nf310 ma atoma 450, a jednak to ten sam atom co w 1015pem)

----------

